# E3 visa - new employer



## sunflowers02 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi,

My husband is currently on an E3 visa and we are potentially looking at changing jobs.

Does anyone know the process, or a link to the correct process for transferring an E3 to anew employer?

Is transferring a possibility? Or do we need to apply all over again?

Thanks.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Google - "E3 visa can you move to a new employer" and loads of websites come up with information.

Looks like any new employer must apply for the Labor Condition Application (LCA) 

There is also the option of the new employer applying for a new/different visa?


----------



## sunflowers02 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks.

I've done some googling but there is so much contradicting information out there. Was hoping there is one official site to follow the correct process.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

sunflowers02 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've done some googling but there is so much contradicting information out there. Was hoping there is one official site to follow the correct process.


https://www.uscis.gov/working-unite...-specialty-occupation-professionals-australia


----------

